# Sam Club Canned Peaches



## Sammyk (Jan 22, 2013)

Duh, Sam's Club
Yesterday I picked up 5 large cans, 6 lbs 10oz each of peaches in light juice at Sam's Club for $4.98 each. I also picked up some frozen cans White Grape and Peach juice. 
I plan to start some peach wine in a day or so. My fresh peach is awesome and I am wondering if I can make a wine just as good from canned fruit?

I have some frozen bananas in the freezer that I will probably throw in too.

I am not sure how much this will make until I put it together and measure the SG to see how much sugar is needed to get to 1.085.

Any thoughts?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 22, 2013)

Check to see what is in the cans.

They might have sorbate in them or k-meta already.

So you have almost 33- 34#'s - that will yield probably about 4.5 - 5 gallons


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Jon I did double check the label

Peaches, water, corn syrup and sugar so it should be good to go.
Maybe they don't put preservatives in canned goods?
I don't plan to add water but it will depend on the SG once I get it in the primary.

Do you think I still need to add campden as per fresh fruit? I will use pectic enzyme and put the peaches in a mesh bag.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't think it will be that much fruit since it is in light syrup.......I am not against adding more cans if need be. I would like to end up with at least 3 gallons.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 22, 2013)

True - I am thinking 33#'s of whole fresh peaches.

It wouldn't hurt to add k-meta in - you might not need a full dose - maybe add like 1/8 tsp or even a 1/16 tsp.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Jon. Your reply is much appreciated!
I plan to follow the fresh peach recipe I used but sub the canned and make necessary changes.


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't forget to add that Bentonite to the must.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Tom! I did highlight it on my original recipe so I don't forget it the next time. 

On another note the other peach is clearing but it is going to be a dark colored peach wine. I will post a photo in a couple of days.

How much should I add? 

I am not sure how many gallons I will have and I know from kits it is added to the primary first. Can too much be added to primary? I really have no idea how many gallons the cans of peaches will make without putting in a pail and then moving to another pail so I can calculate the gallons.


----------



## wineon4 (Jan 24, 2013)

If you add Bentonite along with Pectic Enzyme from the start in your primary the Bentonite will negate the effects that the enzyme have on the juice. pectic enzyme is a protien and bentonite strips protiens from the wine. I add pectic enzyme in my primary, and when I rack to secondary I then add the bentonite. If you do want to add it to the primary add the pectic enzyme first along with the K-Meta and allow to stand, when you pitch the yeast add your bentonite at that point. Adding them both at the same time will not cause a problem but the enzyme will be striped by the bentonite. JMO as I was taught.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 24, 2013)

Crud I added bentonite to the primary and then the pectic enzyme. Forgot the kmeta and will add that at first racking.

I did mash up the peaches good with my hand while it was in the mesh bag.


----------



## Dend78 (Jan 24, 2013)

something new for me is fruit in secondary, before my blueberry took off and started fermenting again the blueberry flavor was really coming along well. you may take what you have use the frozen juice for the ferment then rack and add the fruit in secondary after you stabilize it. since its peach the flavor is a tough pull already so this will give you more of the peach flavor and the syrup will help with the back sweetening as well so you may not even need to back sweeten any further.

since you already have it going though it may be a thought after fermentation is complete.


----------

